# How to Vaccinate the World



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 4, 2021)

Everybody should listen to this.

Just finishing being broadcast now on Radio 4 - fascinating and upbeat!   

Listen again on iPlayer if you missed it.

How to Vaccinate the World

... and if that link doesn't work, try here:-

How to Vaccinate the World Podcast


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 4, 2021)

I haven't listened, but we can get everyone to vote in a day, surely we can do this all a bit quicker!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 4, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> I haven't listened, but we can get everyone to vote in a day, surely we can do this all a bit quicker!



Voting is maybe just a teeny bit different to eradicating a disease?


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 4, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Voting is maybe just a teeny bit different to eradicating a disease?



I mean, planned places full of staff (counters as well remember) people coming in registered to vote, and only once. In, done, out. Next!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 4, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> I mean, planned places full of staff (counters as well remember) people coming in registered to vote, and only once. In, done, out. Next!



See what you mean.

Main problem is having enough people able to actually do the vaccinations, plus enough vaccine available to go round.

Voting is merely administration and not a public health issue (although that might be debatable) - producing, transporting, storing, training and dishing out the vaccine(s) is a bit more complicated!


----------



## korky (Jan 4, 2021)

Not quite so easy if they are still recommending a 15min. wait after jab in case of adverse reactions. That takes up a lot of space, especially with SD. 
I always had to wait 10 mins. at our surgery after the flu jab for the same reason, but not this year. It was in one door, jabbed behind a screen and out the fire exit.
So who knows?


----------



## Tonybvi (Jan 4, 2021)

Heard that bloke Hancock on the radio this morning.  Apparently people volunteering as vaccinators are undergoing training in such things as terrorism awareness and fire safety inspections before they can be sent out to work!


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 4, 2021)

Close all Schools for maybe 1 month use their facilities (ie space and Staff and organisation -  First job to vaccinate those who will be on-site to help).
Many of us will remember Nurses coming into schools !


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 4, 2021)

Tonybvi said:


> Heard that bloke Hancock on the radio this morning.  Apparently people volunteering as vaccinators are undergoing training in such things as terrorism awareness and fire safety inspections before they can be sent out to work!



This is what is making it a complete farce. No need. Also CRB checks. Why? You won't be shut in a little room by yourself, this will be big halls etc.

I do wonder if the delay in getting people ready to administer is a distraction because the vaccine isn't there to give yet anyway.


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 4, 2021)

korky said:


> Not quite so easy if they are still recommending a 15min. wait after jab in case of adverse reactions. That takes up a lot of space, especially with SD.
> I always had to wait 10 mins. at our surgery after the flu jab for the same reason, but not this year. It was in one door, jabbed behind a screen and out the fire exit.
> So who knows?



It's just a queue that lets someone leave every 10 mins isn't it. Needs to just have enough columns to match however many people they can jab in 10 minutes.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 4, 2021)

yes just need staff and space/rooms  to organise the queueing etc
Not enough qualified medics or vaccine is an issue


----------



## jeffmossy (Jan 4, 2021)

I am a NHS responder Plus with a full CRB check , this morning I had a call off ST Johns ambulance asking if I would like to train to vaccinate the jab , I declined but was told hundreds had signed up , the only downside is they have to have 8 weeks training , there goes another 2 months waiting time added , why did they not start recruiting 2 months ago ? or when they found out the vaccine would  be available soon


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 4, 2021)

Because they have no brains !!!


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 4, 2021)

jeffmossy said:


> I am a NHS responder Plus with a full CRB check , this morning I had a call off ST Johns ambulance asking if I would like to train to vaccinate the jab , I declined but was told hundreds had signed up , the only downside is they have to have 8 weeks training , there goes another 2 months waiting time added , why did they not start recruiting 2 months ago ? or when they found out the vaccine would  be available soon


Lack of preperation seems to be at the heart of many decisions being taken too late.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 4, 2021)

Sadly ......We need a "Too True" emoji !!!


----------



## Monkeybrand (Jan 4, 2021)

Put it in beer and open the pubs


----------



## GeoffL (Jan 4, 2021)

Monkeybrand said:


> Put it in beer and open the pubs


FWIW, that's not the first time I've heard that suggestion!!


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 4, 2021)

You cannot have folk all together in big halls, there must be a gap and fresh air, outside under open sided tents is best, there could be 4/5 lanes spaced out at over 2 mtrs, then a open holding zone for 15 mins for the fainters like me.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 4, 2021)

Why don't you just listen to the recording I put up in the post? 

Its only 30 minutes out of your life and will explain quite a lot  

Otherwise you're all just jabbering on without understanding what vaccines mean, and why the covid vaccines are significantly different. 

Only excuse for not bothering to listen and learn is if you're already au fait due to your background/experience, or think you know it all regardless.

Bunch of bar room lawyers!


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 4, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Why don't you just listen to the recording I put up in the post?
> 
> Its only 30 minutes out of your life and will explain quite a lot
> 
> ...



I often think it'a waste of time putting links up as many just don't bother looking at them as can be told with the half baked stupid responses that follow.


----------



## korky (Jan 4, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> It's just a queue that lets someone leave every 10 mins isn't it. Needs to just have enough columns to match however many people they can jab in 10 minutes.


It's not just a queue though, you're supposed to be seated in case of fainting. Many GP practices don't have the space. Maybe different at a large vaccination hub.
This is a huge logistical operation, I hope they get it right, it isn't insurmountable, but competence and forward planning are certainly not something we have excelled at of late.


----------



## witzend (Jan 4, 2021)

Why can,t we diy a friend as been doing his own for years ever since school


----------



## maingate (Jan 4, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> I mean, planned places full of staff (counters as well remember) people coming in registered to vote, and only once. In, done, out. Next!



The problem will be the amount of vaccine available.

Our GP set up a Winter Flu vaccination day. My appointment time was 1 minute different to the Wifes. When you arrived you gave your name, were told to have one arm bared and ready. The Practice Doctors and Nurses were stood in the doorway of their rooms, you were called, jabbed and sent out the back door. Henry Ford would have applauded their method.


----------



## Minisorella (Jan 4, 2021)

When Martin was going through chemo, I had to inject him at home for 5 days after each treatment - immune boost stuff as far as I recall. My training was a visit from 2 community nurses, who explained exactly what to do and how to do it. Then they let me loose on Martin with the needle and we were very happy with the result - including Martin, bless him, who swore he didn't feel a thing  ❤  My point is, it's not rocket science, so I don't really understand the weeks of extensive training. 

I _will _listen to the podcast in a minute Marie, I promise. Meanwhile, it occurred to me that we can get the 'flu jab in chemists all over the country, including those in supermarkets. Hopefully these have all been roped in too. Here's hoping the manufacturers can pull out all the stops to deliver what we need really quickly. I'm sure everyone's doing their absolute best


----------



## Minisorella (Jan 4, 2021)

By the way, Boris is due to give a briefing about further measures tonight at 8pm.


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 4, 2021)

maingate said:


> The problem will be the amount of vaccine available.
> 
> Our GP set up a Winter Flu vaccination day. My appointment time was 1 minute different to the Wifes. When you arrived you gave your name, were told to have one arm bared and ready. The Practice Doctors and Nurses were stood in the doorway of their rooms, you were called, jabbed and sent out the back door. Henry Ford would have applauded their method.


Similar to ours in one door, see 1 of the 3 or 4 members of staff doing the jabs, which were done in the waiting room/passage area with SD in place, then carry on the one way system and out the back door.


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 4, 2021)

maingate said:


> The problem will be the amount of vaccine available.
> 
> Yea I said that (Post #9.) Red tape makes a good distraction from the fact we don't have the vaccine to give.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 4, 2021)

Hmm. Thinking about it, you just reminded me, Jennie... 

Both Neil and my sister administered my immune system booster jabs at home last year after each chemo with no training whatsoever (no medical staff or community nurses available to show us how to do the first one either - or subsequently - so we were definitely self-taught!!!).

All the instructions were included with the individually sealed needles/serum.

Only reason I didn't inject myself is that I'm a proper wimp with injections!!! 

I think I managed to pluck up the courage to do the very last one on my own. 

So, if Jennie, me, and members of my family can do it, plus the (millions?) of Type one diabetes sufferers etc., it can't be that complicated, surely?


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 4, 2021)

Link is asking to much and flagged up danger, so i cannot/will not open.


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 4, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Link is asking to much and flagged up danger, so i cannot/will not open.



Oh my god, it's the BBC Trev


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 4, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> Oh my god, it's the BBC Trev


Many sites have phishing stuff running in background, folk wonder where the spoof emails then land on their inbox.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 4, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Many sites have phishing stuff running in background, folk wonder where the spoof emails then land on their inbox.



On wildcamping we only have phishheads running around in the background


----------



## Tim120 (Jan 4, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> Many of us will remember Nurses coming into schools !



I do.... fondly 
Friendly ladies enquired if I had a cough?... No... cough?... No... how many times, cough? I said No!

I'm listening to it now.


----------



## TeamRienza (Jan 4, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Only reason I didn't inject myself is that I'm a proper wimp with injections!!!



Wife had a knee replacement dec 2019 and was issued with a number of preloaded syringes. She expressed wimpyness to the nurse, who suggested I do them for her (into the stomach). “No way” says she “you should see his shakey hands” she quickly lost her wimpyness. Nifty syringe, even retracted the needle inside the syringe after use.

Davy


----------



## Robmac (Jan 4, 2021)

I get issued with a batch of preloaded automatic injections for my Cluster Headaches. You simply hold the device against your thigh, press the button and it administers the dose for you.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 4, 2021)

The podcast is available elsewhere Trev. Duck it.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 4, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I get issued with a batch of preloaded automatic injections for my Cluster Headaches. You simply hold the device against your thigh, press the button and it administers the dose for you.



..these are the ones I use;


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 4, 2021)

It might make it far more costly per dose and take considerably longer as I would imagine the filling of needles at the manufacturers to be a lot slower than filling multi dose bottles of vaccine. Multi dose bottles i would think they will be filling in the 500 bottles pm. range. 
I think I have read somewhere a 2 tonne batch of vaccine makes 30.000.000 doses.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 4, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I get issued with a batch of preloaded automatic injections for my Cluster Headaches. You simply hold the device against your thigh, press the button and it administers the dose for you.


My mum when alive had terrible headaches, which turned out to be cheese chocolate, and eggs.


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 4, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Everybody should listen to this.
> 
> Just finishing being broadcast now on Radio 4 - fascinating and upbeat!
> 
> ...



Your links are to an old one. Fancy giving us a quick overview? Lol


----------



## Robmac (Jan 4, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> My mum when alive had terrible headaches, which turned out to be cheese chocolate, and eggs.



Mine's a weird condition Trev. I get it every 3 years for 6 weeks then it goes away again until next time. They haven't got a clue what causes it.


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 4, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> - fascinating and upbeat!



You need to get out more.

Oh, wait, lol.


----------



## trixie88 (Jan 4, 2021)

korky said:


> Not quite so easy if they are still recommending a 15min. wait after jab in case of adverse reactions. That takes up a lot of space, especially with SD.
> I always had to wait 10 mins. at our surgery after the flu jab for the same reason, but not this year. It was in one door, jabbed behind a screen and out the fire exit.
> So who knows?





mariesnowgoose said:


> Why don't you just listen to the recording I put up in the post?
> 
> Its only 30 minutes out of your life and will explain quite a lot
> 
> ...


tried to listen to it marie....however couldnt find/bring it up/////dont know whether its me or the computer........


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 4, 2021)

trixie88 said:


> tried to listen to it marie....however couldnt find/bring it up/////dont know whether its me or the computer........



The links are wrong trixie. Click on the second one, the search icon. Search for how to vaccinate the world. Then click on the one with date 4th Jan.

It might be this, but I guess I might have the same problem as Marie









						How to Vaccinate the World - Larry Brilliant - BBC Sounds
					

Tim Harford reports on the global race to vaccinate the world against Covid-19.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Robmac (Jan 4, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> The links are wrong trixie. Click on the second one, the search icon. Search for how to vaccinate the world. Then click on the one with date 4th Jan.
> 
> It might be this, but I guess I might have the same problem as Marie
> 
> ...



That link looks good Steve, thing is though, I won't sign up for anything with the BBC!


----------



## mark61 (Jan 4, 2021)

Robmac said:


> That link looks good Steve, thing is though, I won't sign up for anything with the BBC!



It's on Apple podcasts.


----------



## trixie88 (Jan 4, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> The links are wrong trixie. Click on the second one, the search icon. Search for how to vaccinate the world. Then click on the one with date 4th Jan.
> 
> It might be this, but I guess I might have the same problem as Marie
> 
> ...


thank you.  it came up immediately...impressed...however it wants me to sign in/register etc.........so probably wants passwords and email address...of which i can never get correct......dunce with this machine.......cant even get into my e.mails........and am not confident signing up and registering..........thanks again


----------



## mark61 (Jan 4, 2021)

Link for Apple podcast. Will download and play via iTunes, so don't click if you don't want to download stuff. 

https://podcasts.apple.com/gb/podcast/how-to-vaccinate-the-world/id1540300666


----------



## The laird (Jan 4, 2021)

Mariesnowgoose for pm 
you've got my vote lass


----------



## korky (Jan 5, 2021)

korky said:


> Not quite so easy if they are still recommending a 15min. wait after jab in case of adverse reactions. That takes up a lot of space, especially with SD.
> I always had to wait 10 mins. at our surgery after the flu jab for the same reason, but not this year. It was in one door, jabbed behind a screen and out the fire exit.
> So who knows?


It would appear the 15 min. wait in the draft plan has been dropped and the advice from the BMA now is not to drive until 15 mins. after. Think that's what they said after my flu jab as well. That will make things easier for surgeries.


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 5, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Hmm. Thinking about it, you just reminded me, Jennie...
> 
> Both Neil and my sister administered my immune system booster jabs at home last year after each chemo with no training whatsoever (no medical staff or community nurses available to show us how to do the first one either - or subsequently - so we were definitely self-taught!!!).
> 
> ...


Yes I self injected for 2 years on my original joint juice with very little training so yes not difficult but didn’t enjoy it at all.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 5, 2021)

Did you miss our fantastic firework and light display?


----------



## REC (Jan 5, 2021)

Pre filled syringes are brilliant and if sub-cutaneous injections, very easy to give. Not great to self administer, but doable. Intra-muscular can cause more issues so have to be more careful administering them. Add that the injection needs to be drawn up in correct disease ( error made initially in Germany when wrong dose given to eight individuals!) it makes sense to give some training....also there is the issue of consent which has to be informed. This was covered by a call from surgery prior to the vaccination for my mum. But it is important to check that information has been given immediately prior to administering it. None of this should take eight weeks! Sounds like the NHS "mandatory training programme" is being insisted on for all new employees/ volunteers. Covering DBS, fire, equality, infection control, etc! Hopefully (!) common sense will prevail and non essential training can be omitted, especially after the publicity.
Programme is really interesting, Marie, I listened to a couple of the early ones and then forgot to continue. Have downloaded all now and will work my way through them.
Good explanation of mRNA vaccines on recent one.
Edit, Considering this was recorded before the end of 2020, the predictions for 2021, are very accurate.


----------



## Dezi (Jan 5, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Did you miss our fantastic firework and light display?


No, like the small joke I posted 10 minutes ago it disapeared.

Dezi


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 5, 2021)

Dezi said:


> No, like the small joke I posted 10 minutes ago it disapeared.
> 
> Dezi



Yup.

We still need to behave.

I really do miss the black hole ...


----------



## Debroos (Jan 5, 2021)

Was at surgery just now so asked if they were vaccinating yet. Answer was no and we haven't heard anything yet...


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 5, 2021)

Debroos said:


> Was at surgery just now so asked if they were vaccinating yet. Answer was no and we haven't heard anything yet...



Never mind lack of a black hole in here, I think we're in a bit of a black hole in the real world just now. 

Let's hope its just temporary... by that I mean the lack of movement on vaccination...


----------



## Dezi (Jan 5, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Yup.
> 
> We still need to behave.
> 
> I really do miss the black hole ...


You will have to explain that to me young lady, i posted a fact and a joke.
No more, no less.

Dezi


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 5, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Mine's a weird condition Trev. I get it every 3 years for 6 weeks then it goes away again until next time. They haven't got a clue what causes it.


It can be psychological, i had bad hay fever all my life until I got married and that year it stopped and never came back, shock im thinking sorted it.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 5, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> It can be psychological, i had bad hay fever all my life until I got married and that year it stopped and never came back, shock im thinking sorted it.



Definitely not psychological Trev. Sufferers have an enlarged Hypothalamus in the centre of the brain. And that is about as much as they know about it.

The pain is very real, trust me!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 5, 2021)

Dezi said:


> You will have to explain that to me young lady, i posted a fact and a joke.
> No more, no less.
> 
> Dezi



Need to ask the boss about that, not me, Dezi.

I miss the black hole because it was a useful place hidden in the depths of the forum where I could let off steam.


----------



## TeamRienza (Jan 5, 2021)

Listened to your podcast last night, didn’t realise it was part of a series, anyway listened to the Larry Brilliant episode and found it very interesting. I like Tim Hartford in other programmes I have heard him on. I will try and back track to the start.
Thanks for the link.

Davy


----------



## n brown (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## trevskoda (Jan 8, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Definitely not psychological Trev. Sufferers have an enlarged Hypothalamus in the centre of the brain. And that is about as much as they know about it.
> 
> The pain is very real, trust me!


One i have never heard of, i shall look into it. 
Mind you that explains why me bungalow head will never get it as theres nothing up stairs.


----------



## izwozral (Jan 9, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Voting is maybe just a teeny bit different to eradicating a disease?



Aye, you usually vote a disease into power.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 13, 2021)

Our local super-hub for vaccination is at the Centre for Life in Newcastle.

In addition, their website has plenty of good, peer-reviewed, reliable information about everything to do with the virus.
Guess this is only of interest if you're not suffering from too much battle fatigue by now! 

Linky:-

https://www.life.org.uk/covid19


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 14, 2021)

The vacination program might get a move on now that ASDA are involved which will probably kick start the other big boys to offer the service as well.









						Asda to become first supermarket to offer Covid-19 vaccinations | ITV News
					

Asda will be offering 250 vaccines seven days a week from one of its stores in Birmingham. | ITV National News




					www.itv.com
				




We`ve used TESCO for our flu jabs for a few years now which run like clockwork after our GP who couldn`t run a piss-up in a brewery failed miserably.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 14, 2021)

That doesn't seem the wisest place to invite the most vulnerable to visit for a vaccination.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 14, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> The vacination program might get a move on now that ASDA are involved which will probably kick start the other big boys to offer the service as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope there cov jab is of better quality than there food.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 14, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> That doesn't seem the wisest place to invite the most vulnerable to visit for a vaccination.



It doesn`t say you have to go there but it will be an extra option for those that are willing.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 14, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> It doesn`t say you have to go there but it will be an extra option for those that are willing.



Maybe not but i would think there will be some who will think" if I don't go there i will not get one".  When for the duration of this pandemic the vulnerable have been told to avoid these places if possible.


----------



## QFour (Jan 20, 2021)

Just hope the vaccine producers can keep up with the supply logistics. It's a massive challenge but we do seem to be doing rather well. Gov.Uk have ordered vast quantities of the vaccine. EU Countries are waiting for the Oxford vaccine because it is significantly cheaper while Germany is buying more doses of the more expensive Phizer vaccine.


----------



## harrow (Jan 20, 2021)

I see they are going to ask farmers to give vaccinations


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 20, 2021)

harrow said:


> I see they are going to ask farmers to give vaccinations


I had a goat once, I shall put my name down.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 15, 2021)

Another episode being broadcast now on Radio 4  

Listen live here:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/live:bbc_radio_fourfm


----------



## TeamRienza (Feb 15, 2021)

Been following it and also inside health (radio 4) since you originally flagged it up. Very informative.

Davy


----------

